# White bass fishing Near Houston



## Bbfish (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm new to Houston, I was wondering any lakes or streams near to houston area to fish for white bass or wipers?


----------



## e.k (Mar 10, 2010)

Lake Houston for whites and Lake Conroe for wipers !!!!!!


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

where are you catching white bass in lake houston


----------



## Bbfish (Oct 27, 2014)

Where in Conroe lake we can bank fish shore fish?


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Bbfish said:


> I'm new to Houston, I was wondering any lakes or streams near to houston area to fish for white bass or wipers?


Cypress Creek and Spring Creek.


----------



## Bbfish (Oct 27, 2014)

Where in cypress creek and spring creek?


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

There are no white bass in either creek right now, won't be until January at the soonest. For that matter their probably won't be too many in there then either because the white bass population on Lake Houston has plummeted over the last several years. Same goes for Lake Conroe. If you want to get into white bass this time of year, I suggest you hook with one of the guides here on the forum and fish Lake Livingston. They know where they are and can put you on 'em in a hurry. 

Lake Conroe does have a population of hybrid stripers, but you need a boat to get after 'em. 

Good Luck


----------



## Bbfish (Oct 27, 2014)

Where in spring creek and cypress?


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

rustyhook1973 said:


> where are you catching white bass in lake houston


I was about to say the same. I haven't heard of any good white bass reports from Lake Houston in the last few years.


----------

